# lower left love.



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I want to start a list of everything that Tesla now drops into the lower left corner one overtop of another. Items that *could* be in another location, or worse *were* in another location. Not items that are so huge they cannot help but be in the lower corner. (for example full climate control covers the entire lower screen, not just the lower left while the mini climate control covers only the lower left and could be put somewhere else).


blindspot cameras
seatbelt indicator
driving directions when the map is obscured (for example music in full screen)
homelink
mini climate control
mini headlights control
voice commands (admittedly have always been there)
phone calls


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

There's a Seat Belt Indicator and a Headlight Control??


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> There's a Seat Belt Indicator and a Headlight Control??


Yep!

Put the car into drive while either the driver or a passenger doesn't have a seatbelt on, and it will come up.

For headlight control, I think turning the high beams on or off will make it pop up.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

I just want to say that I miss the instant swipe to see tire pressure monitor at the lower left of the screen. Now I have to go two "clicks" to get to it.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

there used to be a saying about web site design that counted the number clicks to get to anything on the site (from the home page, but potentially anywhere). I think that it was 3 clicks was the limit that users of your site should need to follow. For cars, I would think that two would be the most, one for key driving features.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Quicksilver said:


> I just want to say that I miss the instant swipe to see tire pressure monitor at the lower left of the screen. Now I have to go two "clicks" to get to it.


I believe that everyone agrees with you @Quicksilver!

...except Elon


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> there used to be a saying about web site design that counted the number clicks to get to anything on the site (from the home page, but potentially anywhere). I think that it was 3 clicks was the limit that users of your site should need to follow. For cars, I would think that two would be the most, one for key driving features.


Three clicks seems OK to me for something that's a setting most people will likely "set and forget." But yes--two clicks for anything you might routinely want to bring up while parked, and one click for anything you'd likely want while driving.


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

FRC said:


> I believe that everyone agrees with you @Quicksilver!
> 
> ...except Elon


Unfortunately, we can't do much about Elon.


----------

